# 322/512/522/625 - L5.84 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New FW:

PID=0892h 
DownloadID:CRXD
Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
L584:'L100'-'L583'
New FW:'L584'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'GA[C-HJ-LNPQST].':{DVR522} R0056172873-R0060016989 R0070123227-R0070123227
'1...'&'GJ[A-HJ-NP-Z2-9].':{DVR625} R0058090359-R0070958586 R0079258874-R0079258874 R0074499158-R0074499158
'1...'&'GN[E-HKLNPQST].':{DVR512} R0056177958-R0059962114 R0068889843-R0068889843 R0066277633-R0066277633
'1...'&'GP[A-HL-NP-RX-Z2-8].':{DVR512} R0056177958-R0059962114 R0069699794-R0069699794 R0070502332-R0070502332
[Oops, no DP322 in the version yet]


----------



## RHCP (Mar 21, 2006)

I just got L584 on my 522 two days ago and it looks like EchoStar has broken a couple of things.

First, the behavior of the skip forward and skip back buttons has changed. They used to skip forward 30 seconds, skip back 7-10 seconds. Now, it's 1 minute forward, 20-30 seconds backward. _Much _less useful than before.

Second, they broke the connection between from events to timers. To see what I mean, press the 'MENU' button three times to bring up the 'Daily Schedule' screen, then use the up and down arrows to select an event. Press 'SELECT' to get to the 'Timer Event' screen that shows the time, channel number, program description, and other details for the event. So far, so good, but notice that the 'Timer' button on the right hand side of the screen is grayed out. So, you can skip or restore the event or change its options, but you can't select 'Timer' to get directly to the relevant 'Timer Schedule' screen. That means that if you want to delete the timer, edit it, or change its priority you have to go to the 'Timers List' screen and scroll around to find the relevant timer.

This bug also makes it much harder to resolve timer conflicts. It used to be easy to check if a conflicting event can be recorded later in the week, so it was easy to decide which of the conflicting events to skip and which to restore. Now it takes _lots _more button presses.

One other difference I noted: when using the browse banner, scrolling forward and backward in time is much slower than it used to be. It's possible this change was intentional, but personally I find it inconvenient.

(As an aside, I really wish Dish would offer an easy way for customers to file bug reports electronically. It would help them find problems and also send a message that they actually _care _about the quality of their software. Of course, I also wish Dish did a better job of testing ...)


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

I do appreciate the feedback and I have forward your thought s to my engineers about this issue. 
Thanks


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

RHCP said:


> Second, they broke the connection between from events to timers. To see what I mean, press the 'MENU' button three times to bring up the 'Daily Schedule' screen, then use the up and down arrows to select an event. Press 'SELECT' to get to the 'Timer Event' screen that shows the time, channel number, program description, and other details for the event. So far, so good, but notice that the 'Timer' button on the right hand side of the screen is grayed out. So, you can skip or restore the event or change its options, but you can't select 'Timer' to get directly to the relevant 'Timer Schedule' screen. That means that if you want to delete the timer, edit it, or change its priority you have to go to the 'Timers List' screen and scroll around to find the relevant timer.
> 
> This bug also makes it much harder to resolve timer conflicts. It used to be easy to check if a conflicting event can be recorded later in the week, so it was easy to decide which of the conflicting events to skip and which to restore. Now it takes _lots _more button presses.


I called about the event/timer problem and unfortunately the tech support person saw the same thing and was not able to assist. I don't recall she knew whether this change was part of the release notes. Quite a disapointment.


----------



## RHCP (Mar 21, 2006)

The event/timer problem got fixed with L585, which downloaded to my 522 around ten days ago.

The skip forward/skip back got fixed with L586, which downloaded four or five days ago.

It's a real shame that Dish stopped making their release notes available. Of course, even when they were available they tended toward uselessness with entries like "timer bugs fixed" and "timeout behavior changed". Dish needs to realize that software is a large part of what sets them apart from cable and DirecTV and get their act together. These bugs make it clear that L584 didn't get proper regression testing, nor did it get competent beta testing. There's just _no _excuse for that. Heads ought to roll within Dish's software development organization, starting at the top.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you forget (it's happen long time ago  ) - we are (customers) beta and QA testers now - much cheap for dish

You can join us here http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206903-still-a-beta-tester-after-all-these-years/


----------



## RHCP (Mar 21, 2006)

Except that _real _beta testers are given a way to submit bug reports, and their bug reports are listened to.

Maybe I've been too tolerant of Dish over the years (since late 2001), but my experience with the 501 and 522 has been pretty good. The bugs (and shortcomings) have mostly been in pretty obscure areas. (Yes, I know that some of Dish's other receivers have had a lot more trouble, but I don't have direct experience with them.) On the other hand, these bugs in L584 show that it wasn't tested in _any _meaningful way. I found both bugs within minutes of turning my DVR on for the day. The fact that there's no good way for customers to report bugs like this just makes it more frustrating. That's why heads ought to roll at Dish/EchoStar.

Since Dish/EchoStar isn't listening I'll stop talking ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

at least the site have dedicated thread to share the bugs, like warning other users

as to the company .. they could listen and read here, duh


----------

